# Lake District  Vs  Peak District?



## telbert (Aug 27, 2015)

I fancy getting away for a few days with my wife in mid October.I love walking and always wanted to visit either the lakes or the peak district.My wifes not that keen on  spending a whole day "marching round the countryside" as she puts it,but could do a few miles at a time as long as there's a few shops or pubs along the way.Whats gonna be the best place to go?Any advice or reccomendations gratefully received.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 27, 2015)

I've never been to the Lake District, but the Peak District is very pretty, and has quaint little villages and towns like Bakewell.

A word of warning: do not take me with you -- whenever I go to Bakewell it rains. However that means you can sit inside and eat Bakewell Tarts.


----------



## chilango (Aug 27, 2015)

Lakes.

You can get books of pub walks or tea shop walks.

Plenty of short, scenic routes that end at pubs or cafés.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 27, 2015)

Both are lovely places, but for me the Peak District is better. Local as I live next door in Manchester, ok transport links (especially on the rail line to Sheffield), and it's vast as you can walk all day without seeing a soul. 

The Lakes are beautiful and prettier than the Peaks, although the Dark Peak is beautiful in its barren and desolate way. The Lakes is a nightmare to get to if you don't drive and can just get too busy. 

For a nice walk with pubs you could do worse than the lovely Mam Tor Ridge on the border of the Dark and White Peak - Edale on one side stretching across to the mighty Kinder Scout, and Castleton on the other. A few nice pubs and you can cut down off the ridge at various points. Also the added attraction of perhaps the best named place in the region - the Devil's Arse.


----------



## telbert (Aug 27, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> I've never been to the Lake District, but the Peak District is very pretty, and has quaint little villages and towns like Bakewell.
> 
> A word of warning: do not take me with you -- whenever I go to Bakewell it rains. However that means you can sit inside and eat Bakewell Tarts.




Are places like Bakewell,Matlock,Buxton "do-able " by public transport?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 27, 2015)

telbert said:


> Are places like Bakewell,Matlock,Buxton "do-able " by public transport?



Matlock and Matlock Bath certainly are. Last time I went there was a dedicated rail service from Derby. But then that was quite some time ago and they were still using the sweetest little train that had all-in-one seats and an open plan layout 

Matlock Bath has the Heights of Abraham cable cars for that quintessential terrifying holiday experience.

I'm not sure about the others, as I've always been driven there as an obstinate teenager by family.


----------



## chilango (Aug 27, 2015)

telbert said:


> Are places like Bakewell,Matlock,Buxton "do-able " by public transport?



The Lakes is. I've spent the last week doing it by bus.


----------



## OneStrike (Aug 27, 2015)

Two recommendations, Edale at the base of the Peak is great for a short stay in the village,  it is the start of the pennine walk and the scene of the mass protests at trespass laws that fought for our freedom to ramble.  A few good boozers/b+b's that are the perfect base for a hearty brekkie followed by a trip up and around kinder scout.  I like to wild camp there, not sure your wife would be so keen?

Keswick in the Lakes is an interesting place, the street market is fun if that's your thing.  It has good restaurants and pubs if that's your thing.  Also close to many of the touristy attractions in the area, such as water sports, if that's your thing


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 27, 2015)

The Lakes would be my preference (it's the closest to me so I've visited more), it can get quite busy but it shouldn't be too bad in October. You can get the train to Windermere then use the busses/boats from there. 



Vintage Paw said:


> Matlock and Matlock Bath certainly are. Last time I went there was a dedicated rail service from Derby. But then that was quite some time ago and they were still using the sweetest little train that had all-in-one seats and an open plan layout


The train still runs to Matlock. There's also a line to Buxton from Manchester, but that's probably a bit of an extended route if coming from the south.


----------



## maomao (Aug 27, 2015)

telbert said:


> Are places like Bakewell,Matlock,Buxton "do-able " by public transport?


We did a walking holiday in the lakes last year without a car and it was doable staying in Windermere. Any longer than 4 days and we might have got a bit bored though. Also we did two 10 mile plus walks which Mrs Telbert may not be up for.

Can't really comment on lakes vs. peaks as have never been to the Peak district.


----------



## kebabking (Aug 28, 2015)

Personally I'd tip for the lakes, not only is there more of it - and it is very doable by PT - but its got more towns/stuff to see/do other than the walking and sightseeing. And Hadrian's wall isn't far....


----------



## moonsi til (Aug 30, 2015)

I have just returned from Lake District and Yorkshire Dales and I have to shamefully admit I just didn't realise how close they were. We went to Wasdale to walk up Scafell Pike which I realise is out due to no shopping but there are smaller walks in the area and it is so lovely.

On our way to Yorkshire Dales we took an accidental path over I think Hardknott Pass which took us over very remote high winding roads and coming out at Lake Windermere. We then had a pretty much straight road into Yorkshire arriving very quickly in Ingleton though I must mention the traffic going into Windermere Aug 26th back up for miles. 

Anyway the point of my post is to say maybe Yorkshire Dales and Lake District? We visited Kirkby Lonsdale which is 18 miles from Windermere and accessible by bus. Kirkby was a very pretty market town with plenty of shops and pubs and has great bus links to Dales and Lakes. We also visited the Wendsleydale Cheese Visitor Centre and tried lots of free cheese and there I spotted a bus named 'the Wendsleydale flyer'.


----------



## moose (Aug 30, 2015)

I live on the edge of the Peaks, but frequently go to the Lakes too. Both are touristictastic at this time of year but by October, the Peaks will be quieter. As Farmer Barleymow says, the Lakes are postcard-pretty, the Peaks are more 'gritty'. If you pick South Lakes or the area of the Peaks near Bakewell, your missus should find much to enjoy.


----------



## Mogden (Aug 30, 2015)

*coughs* Bakewell Pudding not Tart 

As mentioned the train line serves both Matlock well. There is also the Transpeak bus service that runs from Derby through some of the minor towns and villages like Bakewell and also does Buxton and lands in Manchester eventually. I think that's run by Trent Barton and they also do a few between villages services. Check their website look at getting a zig zag ticket which is an all dayer for most of their services,  not Transpeak, or a Derbyshire Wayfarer ticket which is a local all over pass from Tourist Info etc and is priced in the teens but covers buses, trains and all sorts.  There's a local steam railway too in the area. 

 Crich Tramway Museum is a geek must.


----------



## Mogden (Aug 30, 2015)

Oh and if you're going anywhere near Buxton add a couple of layers of clothes.  The Opera House is lovely to look at but the town is high and bloody freezing.


----------



## tim (Aug 30, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> I've never been to the Lake District, but the Peak District is very pretty, and has quaint little villages and towns like Bakewell.
> 
> A word of warning: do not take me with you -- whenever I go to Bakewell it rains. However that means you can sit inside and eat Bakewell Tarts.



Yes, but I would avoid the disapointing "Original" tart shop.


----------



## gosub (Aug 30, 2015)

Lake District prettier, but only when it high and away from the grockels, so would advise peak,  less tourists so easier to accommodate her-outdoors-under-duress


----------



## Shirl (Aug 31, 2015)

I think the Peak district is lovely and has some stunning scenery. I've walked around there and enjoyed drinking and shopping there.

The lakes though can be breathtaking in parts. As moonsi til says, you can combine the Lakes and the Dales to double up on amazing walks with spectacular views. I'm probably biased though because I've spent a lot more time in the Lake District and Dales and know them better.

My friends have a great shoe shop called Ruby Shoesday in Ambleside that should occupy your wife for an hour or so but you may end up skint


----------

